# any one here use fluval edge prefilter sponge?



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.bigalspets.ca/edge-pre-filter-sponge.html

looking to get one of these for my aquaclear 30, not sure if it will fit in with the ac 30 intake tube as the intake tube from ac 30 is alot thinner then other ac filter.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

pretty sure that is the one I have used and it fits just fine


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

pyrrolin said:


> pretty sure that is the one I have used and it fits just fine


cool thank you


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Its cheaper if you buy it at PJ pets or pet smart I think 2.99

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a bunch of these things I'm not using. I'd sell very cheap. I have both fine and coarse textured ones.
If you go with fine texture, you will have to clean it much more often than the coarser type, it tends to clog pretty quickly. Fine texture is better for smaller or fry tanks, where there's less bioload to clog them up.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I use one of these on an AC20, not sure if the intake tube on the 30 is the same size or not. The AC20 is the same as the edge filter, you could take the intake tube to the store and compare.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Why not do what most people do and buy an AC Mini sponge, cut a slit in it and slide that over your filter intake ?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i tend to avoid that because it just doesn't look as nice as the fluval edge prefilter.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

thinkshane said:


> i tend to avoid that because it just doesn't look as nice as the fluval edge prefilter.


+1

beige prefilter is not the nicest thing to look at.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Buy black or blue sponge from BA's to match your background. They ought to still sell it. They did a few years ago.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Think I paid 3-4$ at most for one of these last weekend... buy 2 clean one while using the other all set.. I just dunno if it fits the ac30, fits the ac20 just lovely.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the ac 20, 30 and 50 all use the same size intake tube


----------

